# When Brendan met Ray!



## DavyJones (6 Aug 2008)

Anybody else hear our very own Brendan on the Ray D'Arcy show. He was very funny. Its great to put a voice to the text. Well done, I enjoyed that you put David Mcwilliams in his place, priceless.


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Aug 2008)

Unfortunately only tuned in as the piece was ending as I recognised Brendan's voice.  I know Today FM have live streaming and some shows archived, but does anyone know if you can get this from their archives?


----------



## car (6 Aug 2008)

ray darcy[broken link removed]


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Aug 2008)

car said:


> ray darcy[broken link removed]



Forget that - they only seem to update it for one or two shows a year, not sure why they bother at all!


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Aug 2008)

So for the benefit of those of us that didn't hear it what did he say to Mr David McWilliams?


----------



## rmelly (6 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I enjoyed that you put David Mcwilliams in his place, priceless.


 
Was there another name here originally?


----------



## DavyJones (6 Aug 2008)

They were on the show to discuss Ray's pole. The pole involved, asking people about the recession and how it would affect them etc. Brendan came across very well, he was having the craic and banter, the kind of guy you could have a few pints with.
I don't want to be harsh about the other fellow but it seemed to me he was always trying to plug something. Anyhow Brendan was being more up beat and David wasn't.

I then had to take a call and only caught it near the end when Ray was wrapping up the interview. Ray asked David what the title of his next book would be and Brendan quickly said "I told you so" much to the delight of the team and listeners no doubt, It certainly made me giggle. It was the last say on the interview and you could faintly hear  David trying to retort unsuccessfully. It was very funny indeed. Well done Brendan.

Rmelly, I confused his name for that guy that reads on the ITV news, yep, Trevor Mcdonald


----------



## MugsGame (6 Aug 2008)

Is there a recession in Poland?


----------



## sam h (6 Aug 2008)

I don't think it's fair to discuss Ray's pole being in recession in public like that - maybe we should have a poll as to whether is should be allowed or not.


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Aug 2008)

Yeah this is a family web site.


----------



## Purple (6 Aug 2008)

sam H said:


> i Don't Think It's Fair To Discuss Ray's Pole Being In Recession In Public Like That - Maybe We Should Have A Poll As To Whether Is Should Be Allowed Or Not.


 Lol


----------



## DavyJones (6 Aug 2008)

I seem to be using this alot , I'm not even going to bother to change it


----------



## PM1234 (6 Aug 2008)

Ah stop the flattery its embarrassing although imagine BB is sucking it up and recording this thread for prosperity. He'll have it as as the recording for his nine minute snooze button. I'm being quite serious


----------



## LDFerguson (18 Sep 2008)

I'm told Brendan was back on Ray D'arcy's show on Today FM this morning discussing the banking sector.  This follows his live appearance on RTE News on Tuesday.  Great publicity for Askaboutmoney.


----------



## Howitzer (18 Sep 2008)

Just caught the very end. Did Brendan make clear his personal ? 

(Link is a year old and doesn't provide exact figures beyond stating that he is one of a number of investors with shares worth, at the time, over E1 Million)

All I gathered from the post interview chat was that it was about the security of Irish banks and peoples deposits within them, rather than being any kind of investment advice, but I think in the current environment absolute transparency with regards to the banking sector is a necessity.


----------



## Complainer (19 Sep 2008)

Howitzer said:


> Just caught the very end. Did Brendan make clear his personal ?
> 
> (Link is a year old and doesn't provide exact figures beyond stating that he is one of a number of investors with shares worth, at the time, over E1 Million)



Actually, it doesn't explicitly state that Brendan is part of the select club, though from the context of the article, it does look likely.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

Complainer said:


> Actually, it doesn't explicitly state that Brendan is part of the select club, though from the context of the article, it does look likely.





> Three months ago, a shareholding of around 45,000 would have been enough to value the stake at over €1m. The bank had at least 267 individual Irish shareholders owning that number of shares. Now a shareholding of over 60,000 shares is needed to qualify for the millionaire tag.


Today you'd need 160,000 shares to be a (gross, paper) _AIB _millionaire.


----------



## LDFerguson (19 Sep 2008)

Howitzer said:


> Just caught the very end. Did Brendan make clear his personal ?


 
Does anyone on the Six One news for about three minutes declare their personal shareholdings?


----------



## Howitzer (29 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Does anyone on the Six One news for about three minutes declare their personal shareholdings?


For the most part when someone is interviewed on the news, etc, they are being interviewed for a reason, that they have an obvious vested interest which gives credance or bias to their opinions. There is a distinct difference.


----------



## LDFerguson (29 Sep 2008)

So do we get declarations of the personal shareholdings of George Lee, David Murphy, Dermot Jewell, Anne Fitzgerald, the Financial Regulator, any politician before they speak?


----------



## Howitzer (29 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> So do we get declarations of the personal shareholdings of George Lee, David Murphy, Dermot Jewell, Anne Fitzgerald, the Financial Regulator, any politician before they speak?


It depends if they're reporting facts or giving opinion/advice. Politicians do have to make an annual declaration of all their financial interests, including shareholdings.


----------



## LDFerguson (29 Sep 2008)

Howitzer said:


> It depends if they're reporting facts or giving opinion/advice.


 
That's the point - regardless of what they're talking about on RTE, nobody makes a declaration of their personal shareholdings prior to speaking, regardless of whether they're reporting facts or offering advice.  Whether they should or shouldn't is debatable.  They just don't get the opportunity.  



Howitzer said:


> Politicians do have to make an annual declaration of all their financial interests, including shareholdings.


 
Yes, but you don't hear them making declarations every time they speak about shares on radio or TV.  Brendan's personal shareholding in AIB is also public domain information.  As he has said himself, he doesn't own through nominee accounts to cloak his identity.


----------



## Howitzer (30 Sep 2008)

I notice all posts in the Banking Meltdown thread now have an enforced share disclosure policy

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=93231

That's the context and response I was referring to.


----------



## LDFerguson (1 Oct 2008)

Howitzer said:


> Just caught the very end. Did Brendan make clear his personal ?
> 
> (Link is a year old and doesn't provide exact figures beyond stating that he is one of a number of investors with shares worth, at the time, over E1 Million)
> 
> All I gathered from the post interview chat was that it was about the security of Irish banks and peoples deposits within them, rather than being any kind of investment advice, but I think in the current environment absolute transparency with regards to the banking sector is a necessity.


 
I thought from this post that you were expecting Brendan to make a declaration on the RTE television interview.


----------

